# sight fishing



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

say i dont get into clean pretty water like florida has say in in galvestons east/west bay how do i no where to cast or where they are???? any tip will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Alot of the sight fishing I do is in dirty water. I catch ALOT of redfish rooting up shallow with their backs out of the water. We call it "backing" or "crawling" fish. They will work right along the shoreline up shallow like that. I like to look for them like that when the water level is low enough that it has dropped down out of the shoreline grass. 

Sometimes we catch tailing fish in water that is too dirty to see them otherwise. This time of year crawlers are my mainstay and tailers are a bonus in alot of the areas I fish.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

You can also look for other signs, like nervouse water, popping shrimp, birds working, wakes and, if that doesn't prove itself, then there is always blind casting.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome to texas , get used to casting alot............this aint florida boys....


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

im not from florida but i went there and fished for a week beautiful water wish it was down here


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

Get the heck out of that Galveston Bay toilet and fish from POC South. I was up on the sand between Mansfield and the Arroyo Colorado this last weekend and it literally looked prettier than the flats I was fishing in the Yucatan two weeks ago! There is just too much sediment from all the rivers dumping into SE Texas for the sight fishing to be what it otherwise could be. Sure, the can look for waking fish and "crawlers", but you need to head south for the sight casting experience you really want. I am originally from Houston and used to fish Christmas Bay. There is pretty good sight casting conditions from time to time, but the fish are spookier than hell and the fishing is incosistent at best.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

dljones is exactly right, everyonce in a while , you get good sight casting. in this area


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

There's a lot of clean water in the Galveston bay system if you know where to look.


----------



## fishoholic158 (Jul 9, 2007)

[There's a lot of clean water in the Galveston bay system if you know where to look.]

may i ask where that maybe


----------



## Flyfisher87 (Aug 27, 2006)

the water gets clearer the farther south you go along the texas coast line.


----------



## TarponWes (Jul 7, 2006)

The clearest water, in fresh- and saltwater, is near or over grass beds. There is definitely more grass as you move south on the Texas coast. I understand that Galveston Bay had a lot more grass in it until the 1950's when chemical dumping wiped out most of the grass beds.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

fishoholic158 said:


> [There's a lot of clean water in the Galveston bay system if you know where to look.]
> 
> may i ask where that maybe


Like I'm going to post that on the internet. LOL!

It's there though and not all that unusual. Not as plentiful as POC and points south, but there is plenty of it and there are always fish in it. You just have to be willing to go look for it.


----------



## cyo (Aug 15, 2005)

*sight casting with the fly*

if you have a boat or a kayak launch at pirates right at dana cove/ Go out the channel and take a left and all of the water there is as clear as Rockport, POC, or Indian river in Florida/decent sight casting/lots of grass, islands etc.../ If you don't care about being a purist then use a spoon fly and that is all you need. Thats "where to look" in the Galveston bay system. Post your email address and I would be happy to take you sight casting sometime. I have a Hells bay skiff and could show you some good water.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You are right CYO, I used to fish there a lot and complained that the water was too clear. Wait until winter and our bays will be clear as drinking water, well almost. Then you will be looking for mud streaks and mud boils because that is where you will find the fish.


----------

